# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Need advice for buying a new gaming headset

## thomas922

Hey all,

The last 1-2 weeks i've had some problems with my microphone alot of friends of mine saying they don't hear me clearly all the time and i can hear that myself aswell when im listening to my own voice from my headset with a soundtest besides that 1 side of the headphone is louder then the other which is very annoying.
So i decided to buy a new headset but im not sure at all which one i should be buying.
The most important thing for me is that the headset has a very clear microphone and sound i will be using it alot around 20+ hours a week to talk in skype/teamspeak/discord some additional options like mute the microphone and lower/raise the volume of the sound from the headset would be nice but is not a must im really looking for the best microphone and sound quality i can get in my price range.
I also readed something about 3.5mm headset and usb headsets and that if u have the soundcard for it its better to go for 3.5mm then usb what is the difference between these two?
Also when ur looking at microphones from vendors is there a way u can see the quality of the microphone and sound or are u only able to get this information from revieuws?
Im looking to buy a headset for 30-70 euro's and 100 euros max 
Incase needed here are my specs i wanna thank everyone in advance and if more information is needed let me know and i will add it :Smile: 

powersupply: 750W voeding Coolermaster 80+Brons
Memory (DDR4): 16GB DDR4 2133 (2 stripjes van 8GB)
Intel Skylake processor: Intel Core i7 6700K 91W 4x 4,00GHz 
quiet processorcooler: Watercooled processorcooler CoolerMaster 120V 
Harddisk 1: 2000GB harddisk SATA3 7200rpm 
SSD : 500 gb 850 samsung ssd
Gigabyte Motherbord: Z170X-Gaming5 (VGA, DVI & HDMI, HD-audio, GB-LAN, 2x USB2, 3x USB3, 1x USB3.1 max. 64GB DDR4)
Graphics: NVIDIA GTX1070 8GB DDR5 (2 fans) DVI,HDMI,3xDisplayPort (atleast. 650W powersupply)

----------


## Mordark

Want a really nice mic really cheap? I'd suggest getting a Blue Microphone. They're really good and really cheap.

Blue Microphones

----------


## Lynical

> Want a really nice mic really cheap? I'd suggest getting a Blue Microphone. They're really good and really cheap.
> 
> Blue Microphones


He said that his budget has a maximum of $100
The microphones you suggested are atleast $139


@OP

I'd suggest watching some streamers on Twitch, look for whoever has a good quality using their headset and that way find out which ones are cheap and have good quality that fits your needs.

----------

